# Racist driver



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm not in any way involved in this problem, but I heard the situation described below involving a driver who insulted and then kicked out a rider after she responded to his racist statement. Despite the passenger's repeated support requests, Uber has done nothing and said nothing except their typical non-speak form response.

I'll let the passenger tell the story in her own words:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879027585124118528
In addition to being a racist asshole, if you look at the route he took (from Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek to MCO), he added about 10 unnecessary miles onto the front end of the trip to pad the fare.

How is this not a violation of Uber's TOC by the driver? Any suggestions on how this passenger might get in touch with a real person to handle the problem?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there video evidence?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Well these days everyone records misdoings and for the roughy he took maybe uber nav told him to go that way. Like this one they sent to me on a trip.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Leslie Mac sure posted "white people" allot and generalized all white people in her tweets. "Should we not tell any white people". From hearing only one side of the story and from a person with these kinds of tweets it's very hard to draw any conclusions. But that's what makes Social Media so wonderful. If it's on the Internet it must be true.


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Leslie Mac sure posted "white people" allot and generalized all white people in her tweets. "Should we not tell any white people". From hearing only one side of the story and from a person with these kinds of tweets it's very hard to draw any conclusions. But that's what makes Social Media so wonderful. If it's on the Internet it must be true.


You don't need to draw conclusions. That's not for you to do here. I've asked for advice on how this passenger may more effectively reach Uber to discuss what she believes to be a racist encounter. She has said she needs help, that is the only conclusion either of us needs to draw. Do you have advice, or do you just need to hear your own voice in the story?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It seems to me that was and is the best route to go to the airport. It's the fastest and efficient route unlesss you want to run the meter like taxi. The Price is for 13 miles of Uber select. 
Also I am not generalizing but most tourist staying in bonnet creek swamp hotels seem to be the worst creatures.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

quicklyd said:


> I've asked for advice on how this passenger may more effectively reach Uber to discuss what she believes to be a racist encounter.


Ok, I guess the same way everyone else reports complaints to Uber. Through the app. If more effectively reaching Uber was the only goal and you don't want rebuttal on certain aspects of your post may I suggest not to post links. You should have simply asked what's the best way to report a problem to Uber.


----------



## AsianDriver (Jun 22, 2017)

I hope the driver has a dashcam to show how an ass she was during the ride. Just like some black professor in Texas lied about the police conduct and got caught redhandedly.

I am Asian and I encounter real racism issue from white, black, asian, latino etc... sometimes it is not about race but the mindset of a certain group of people. Just rush it off and move on, try to work harder, live cleaner to show the racists that they were wrong. Most people (in all races) will respect you if you are clean, well spoken, have a job, money, and not with a criminal record.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Not sure what really happened but she sure seems to bunch us "white people" altogether. She tried to find her a black driver so as not to get another white person since we are all racist.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Damn that was an intense read. This is why I subscribe to the friendly greeting, verifying name and destination, clean car and thank them and wish them a great day.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

quicklyd said:


> I'm not in any way involved in this problem, but I heard the situation described below involving a driver who insulted and then kicked out a rider after she responded to his racist statement. Despite the passenger's repeated support requests, Uber has done nothing and said nothing except their typical non-speak form response.
> 
> I'll let the passenger tell the story in her own words:
> 
> ...


Do you realize that the twitter account you provided a link to contains racist tweets?

Please GTFO!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

quicklyd said:


> You don't need to draw conclusions. That's not for you to do here. I've asked for advice on how this passenger may more effectively reach Uber to discuss what she believes to be a racist encounter. She has said she needs help, that is the only conclusion either of us needs to draw. Do you have advice, or do you just need to hear your own voice in the story?


I'm not the only one that picked up on your racist remarks. In less then 30 minutes you got hammered pretty hard by multiple people. Sometimes we need to look in the mirror and ask "why am I like this?"


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

AsianDriver said:


> I hope the driver has a dashcam to show how an ass she was during the ride. Just like some black professor in Texas lied about the police conduct and got caught redhandedly.
> 
> I am Asian and I encounter real racism issue from white, black, asian, latino etc... sometimes it is not about race but the mindset of a certain group of people. Just rush it off and move on, try to work harder, live cleaner to show the racists that they were wrong. Most people (in all races) will respect you if you are clean, well spoken, have a job, money, and not with a criminal record.


Can you give some examples of how you were discriminated?


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Not sure what really happened but she sure seems to bunch us "white people" altogether. She tried to find her a black driver so as not to get another white person since we are all racist.


That's not true. I've met white people who aren't racist. Honestly, it's foolish to lump people together like that.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> That's not true. I've met white people who aren't racist. Honestly, it's foolish to lump people together like that.


That was my point Odious.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

OP, you do know this is a forum for Uber drivers and is NOT associated with Uber? You are only going to get opinions here, you need to address your issues with Uber, they are the only ones who know how correctly answer your question.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Either have proof, such as witnesses or video, or it didn't happen. I don't care for people hurling accusations without anything to back it up. I actually think you'd be very hard pressed to find a racist driver. I pick up anyone almost anywhere and treat them all the same, with respect. Not only that I find that most everyone in my vehicle, regardless of race, is courteous.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> Either have proof, such as witnesses or video, or it didn't happen. I don't care for people hurling accusations without anything to back it up. I actually think you'd be very hard pressed to find a racist driver. I pick up anyone almost anywhere and treat them all the same, with respect. Not only that I find that most everyone, regardless of race, is courteous.


I don't care if you're white, black, brown, yellow, red, or some other color. I don't care if you're old or young, liberal or conservative, gay or straight, male or female, rich or poor, Christian, Muslim, Jewish, or something else - I will treat you with respect and courtesy and expect you will do the same in return.

If you act like a jackoff, I will down rate you and never have you as a rider in my vehicle again.

And if you start trouble with me - especially violent acts designed to harm me or someone else - it will not only be the worst mistake of your life, but will probably be the last mistake of your life.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I don't care if you're white, black, brown, yellow, red, or some other color. I don't care if you're old or young, liberal or conservative, gay or straight, male or female, rich or poor, Christian, Muslim, Jewish, or something else - I will treat you with respect and courtesy and expect you will do the same in return.
> 
> If you act like a jackoff, I will down rate you and never have you as a rider in my vehicle again.
> 
> And if you start trouble with me - especially violent acts designed to harm me or someone else - it will not only be the worst mistake of your life, but will probably be the last mistake of your life.


I detect bias on your part. You didn't mention the middle class, traditional African religions, or dharmic religion.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

"We are not even safe to tell white ppl what we do as a business apparently because they might threaten us & racially attack us."
Well, that's sort of racist...

"I was literally sitting here cxl & retrying to get a Black driver because I didn't even want her to deal with another similar situation here"
Well that's definitely racist...

I get that people have run-ins with all sorts of shady, despicable human beings. And that yes, there are going to be Uber drivers that fit the bill.

But when your own response is unhinged and reveals your own racist tendencies, I gotta say, I just don't care.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> I detect bias on your part. You didn't mention the middle class, traditional African religions, or dharmic religion.


I was trying to encompass a broad spectrum of opposites in a few words.

I didn't mention penguins and polar bears, Klingons and Romulans, or Cubs fans either, for the same reason.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> or Cubs fans either,


Bloody fair weather Cubs fans! Burn in hell!

For the record I am a cosmic being floating through space and time. I am not a time lord mind you, more like a time chode. My skin tone is beige. If you would like to put me in a box for your small brain to process, I want to be considered Euro-American.

Now piss off, I have a TARDIS to clean and a K-9 unit to lubricate and maintain.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I believe absolutely no SJW first hand accounts of hate/oppression, etc. unless there's video evidence (and that includes the events leading up to said injustice). 99.3% of these accounts are BS or exaggerated.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

quicklyd said:


> I'm not in any way involved in this problem, but I heard the situation described below involving a driver who insulted and then kicked out a rider after she responded to his racist statement. Despite the passenger's repeated support requests, Uber has done nothing and said nothing except their typical non-speak form response.
> 
> I'll let the passenger tell the story in her own words:
> 
> ...


How does him asking what she did for a living (owner of _______ which only has like 6.7k followers but is a monthly subscription for "white people striving to be allies in the fight for black liberation...")

End up with him stating that his great-grandparents were slave owners and nice? Or nice slave owners.

Could the remark come up then because of the way she presented her company?

Here's my dilema.

I recognize that racism (beyond white and black) exists. I think that it's a very fine line though because while you don't want to forget the past (lest you repeat it) you also don't want to have that continuous remembrance because how else would people move on from it?

And why do we have to be so PC about things? Eleanor Roosevelt said it best-- no one can make you feel inferior without your consent.

I find it very hard to believe that the conversation wasn't one sided and that both parties probably said stuff that is out of line but who knows.

It'll be interesting if that driver had dash cam with audio and video and comes forth with it.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I was trying to encompass a broad spectrum of opposites in a few words.
> 
> I didn't mention penguins and polar bears, Klingons and Romulans, or Cubs fans either, for the same reason.


I hate Cubists. Should be included in the Constitution as a protected class ... JK I know it isn't the Constitution


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

A couple of my passengers said some mean things about a gay pride parade the other day. Should I have reported them?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> A couple of my passengers said some mean things about a gay pride parade the other day. Should I have reported them?


Actually just the other day the U.S. 5th Circuit Court of Appeals in Jackson MS upheld a ruling that you may refuse service to people of certain sexual orientation based on religious beliefs. So just as the law states that the LGBT community must not be discriminated against the same law now states you may discriminate base on religious beliefs.
It doesn't matter to me because I don't discriminate against anyone. I hate everyone equally.


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

quicklyd said:


> I'm not in any way involved in this problem, but I heard the situation described below involving a driver who insulted and then kicked out a rider after she responded to his racist statement. Despite the passenger's repeated support requests, Uber has done nothing and said nothing except their typical non-speak form response.
> 
> I'll let the passenger tell the story in her own words:
> 
> ...


Seems to me like the account holder is a racist herself, generalizing all white people


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

this job will turn you into a racist, I don't pick up blacks. (blacks where I live at are criminals and will rob you at a drop of a hat)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am an anti-semantic.
I hate words.
So, STFU.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I am an anti-semantic.
> I hate words.
> So, STFU.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Aug 8, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> this job will turn you into a racist, I don't pick up blacks. (blacks where I live at are criminals and will rob you at a drop of a hat)


Allow me to disagree. Nothing or no one can TURN you racist. You are, or you aren't. And generalizing that a certain group will rob you is definitely racist. Just like saying all of a certain group are racist....


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

quicklyd said:


> I'm not in any way involved in this problem, but I heard the situation described below involving a driver who insulted and then kicked out a rider after she responded to his racist statement. Despite the passenger's repeated support requests, Uber has done nothing and said nothing except their typical non-speak form response.
> 
> I'll let the passenger tell the story in her own words:
> 
> ...


 There is nothing worse than a do gooder, Who knows nothing of the facts first hand yet he is willing to create a civil war over a post he read. The word racism has been so badly over used that it practically has no meaning today.

So, simply put, mind your own business and rely on what you know to be the facts


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> this job will turn you into a racist, I don't pick up blacks. (blacks where I live at are criminals and will rob you at a drop of a hat)


You were already a racist. The rideshare gig just gave you an excuse to voice it. With that said, I drive all races, genders and sexual orientations. But I will NOT drive Clippers fan. You people suck.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I am an anti-semantic.
> I hate words.
> So, STFU.


I am anti-schematic.

I hate certain diagrams showing me how things work! I'll just re-wire the entire house by eye and some luck!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Kevin4163 said:


> Do you realize that the twitter account you provided a link to contains racist tweets?
> 
> Please GTFO!


He is obviously the Type whonot want to be confused by the facts. Let him continue to live in is never land with all the other Hillary by idiots


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am not going to comment on the race issue but the navigation issue of adding miles. In one area where I drive around 3-6pm on weekdays the highway going to the airport can be and usually is a virtual parking lot. If you take an earlier exit you add some miles and a toll (around .68) but you avoid almost all of the traffic. You see the airport shuttles all taking the exit. This could be the same situation, pax doesn't know about traffic conditions and assumes the driver added miles to prolong ride. In reality it could mean the difference between missing the flight and arriving on time.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> I am not going to comment on the race issue but the navigation issue of adding miles. In one area where I drive around 3-6pm on weekdays the highway going to the airport can be and usually is a virtual parking lot. If you take an earlier exit you add some miles and a toll (around .68) but you avoid almost all of the traffic. You see the airport shuttles all taking the exit. This could be the same situation, pax doesn't know about traffic conditions and assumes the driver added miles to prolong ride. In reality it could mean the difference between missing the flight and arriving on time.


But, . . . Always tell the rider and ask if ok


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

LAbDog65 said:


> I am not going to comment on the race issue but the navigation issue of adding miles. In one area where I drive around 3-6pm on weekdays the highway going to the airport can be and usually is a virtual parking lot. If you take an earlier exit you add some miles and a toll (around .68) but you avoid almost all of the traffic. You see the airport shuttles all taking the exit. This could be the same situation, pax doesn't know about traffic conditions and assumes the driver added miles to prolong ride. In reality it could mean the difference between missing the flight and arriving on time.


That's the only and best and efficient way to go the airport here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> But, . . . Always tell the rider and ask if ok


I don't.
Its my car, I decide where and how to drive it.
Don't like it?
Let me know and I'll pull over, and slow down.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Only color i care about is green


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> Allow me to disagree. Nothing or no one can TURN you racist. You are, or you aren't. And generalizing that a certain group will rob you is definitely racist. Just like saying all of a certain group are racist....


You are so full of *hit!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> You are so full of *hit!!!


In 2014 the black population in the USA accounted for 14% of the population, and accounted for almost 28% of the arrests. The FBI stats report that "Black people accounted for most of the arrests for murder (51.3%), robbery (55.9%) and gambling (58.9%). They were also significantly above the average in several other categories: weapons crimes (40.7%), prostitution and commercialized vice (41.8%) and aggravated assault (33.1%).'' Comrade Bernie Sanders reported recently that a black baby born today has a 1 in 3 chance of going to prison.

Stats go on to say that "African American youth have higher rates of juvenile incarceration and are more likely to be sentenced to adult prison. According to the Sentencing Project even though African American juvenile youth are about 16 percent of the youth population, 37 percent of their cases are moved to criminal court and 58 percent of African American youth are sent to adult prisons.''

I grew up in the ghetto. In a little town in East Bay Area of San Francisco called Richmond. I lived in 'the projects' off of Cutting. I was the only white boy for six blocks in any direction, and I can tell you from first hand experience that racism goes two directions. The high school that I went to (Richmond Union High, on 23rd street, the old one, red brick) was a very dangerous place. If I had to pee, I usually went out behind the gym, the bathroom was really dangerous. Walking home after school was like walking thru a battle zone. I tell people that I learned to do two things really well: run, and fight. In that order. Always outnumbered, always fielding insults (cracker, casper, etc.) Always on the defensive, and sometimes using first strike advantage.

If I'm racist -- I was taught to be, and not by white people. 
I am a product of my past experiences, I learn from past experiences.
Until a black person demonstrates to me that they are NOT a threat, I expect them to be violent.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

AsianDriver said:


> I hope the driver has a dashcam to show how an ass she was during the ride. Just like some black professor in Texas lied about the police conduct and got caught redhandedly.
> 
> I am Asian and I encounter real racism issue from white, black, asian, latino etc... sometimes it is not about race but the mindset of a certain group of people. Just rush it off and move on, try to work harder, live cleaner to show the racists that they were wrong. Most people (in all races) will respect you if you are clean, well spoken, have a job, money, and not with a criminal record.


So what is real racism, may I ask. And as a black person who is clean, has a job and money I still frequently get exposed to racism. My mother who had a house of her own and a job got called the N word in front of that house because she asked a couple of caucasian folks to move out of our parking space so we can park. Your comment makes it seem like your trying to discount a persons take on racism because they're black.



lowcountry dan said:


> Either have proof, such as witnesses or video, or it didn't happen. I don't care for people hurling accusations without anything to back it up. I actually think you'd be very hard pressed to find a racist driver. I pick up anyone almost anywhere and treat them all the same, with respect. Not only that I find that most everyone in my vehicle, regardless of race, is courteous.


I'm sorry have you reas the post in this forum. There's plenty of racist drivers here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> There's plenty of racist drivers here.


Yes, and they're not all white.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I don't care if you're white, black, brown, yellow, red, or some other color. I don't care if you're old or young, liberal or conservative, gay or straight, male or female, rich or poor, Christian, Muslim, Jewish, or something else - I will treat you with respect and courtesy and expect you will do the same in return.
> 
> If you act like a jackoff, I will down rate you and never have you as a rider in my vehicle again.
> 
> And if you start trouble with me - especially violent acts designed to harm me or someone else - it will not only be the worst mistake of your life, but will probably be the last mistake of your life.


I dont disagree with what your saying but fromqhat I read she only looked for a black driver AFTER the instance with the person and yes it was wrong of her to take one white persons wrong doing and use it against other whites, but maybe she thought she was trying to help a friend who was shook up. For instance if your girlfriend just got verbally attacked by some random male driver and was feeling unsafe some people might try and get that woman a female driver so she could feel better going the rest of the way. Same thing if a man was berated by a female driver his friends might try and get him a male driver so he can feel safe and cool down. This person was about to fly and maybe they wanted them to feel safe and calm before going to the airport. Yes it's wrong to assume all whites are racist or would agree with this guys statement but I cam see where they're coming from.

Also, that drivers statement was disgusting 100%. There were no kind slave owners. You owned people, sold them, forced bred them, and took their children away from them so you cam turn a profit. I don't care if you were black, white, asian l, etc. If you owned a slave kind should never be attached to your name.



UberBastid said:


> Yes, and they're not all white.


 I didn't say they werw you said it would be hard to find a racist driver. Not hard tk find a white racist driver.



UberBastid said:


> In 2014 the black population in the USA accounted for 14% of the population, and accounted for almost 28% of the arrests. The FBI stats report that "Black people accounted for most of the arrests for murder (51.3%), robbery (55.9%) and gambling (58.9%). They were also significantly above the average in several other categories: weapons crimes (40.7%), prostitution and commercialized vice (41.8%) and aggravated assault (33.1%).'' Comrade Bernie Sanders reported recently that a black baby born today has a 1 in 3 chance of going to prison.
> 
> Stats go on to say that "African American youth have higher rates of juvenile incarceration and are more likely to be sentenced to adult prison. According to the Sentencing Project even though African American juvenile youth are about 16 percent of the youth population, 37 percent of their cases are moved to criminal court and 58 percent of African American youth are sent to adult prisons.''
> 
> ...


So your saying black people have a right to be racist against white people because of past and current experiences? Really?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Can we have one place where race is not the topic of discussion? Goodness knows there are enough race baiters and raise hustlers around without us perpetuating All of this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> So your saying black people have a right to be racist against white people because of past and current experiences? Really?


No. I am specifically NOT saying that.
I am saying that black people have the disproportional likelihood of being violent. They are twice as likely to be violent as any other race. That's the stats.

I am also of the belief that I have the freedom to my beliefs. And that I can only be legally judged by my actions - not my thoughts or beliefs. I am cautious when around black people - and that is not illegal. It is the result of learning many difficult lessons dealt out ... by black people. If they act out I respond, I take action based on THEIR actions, not their color. And that is not illegal either.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No. I am specifically NOT saying that.
> I am saying that black people have the disproportional likelihood of being violent. They are twice as likely to be violent as any other race. That's the stats.
> 
> I am also of the belief that I have the freedom to my beliefs. And that I can only be legally judged by my actions - not my thoughts or beliefs. I am cautious when around black people - and that is not illegal. If they act out I respond, I take action based on THEIR actions, not their color. And that is not illegal either.


Poverty is the biggest indicator of violence and not race. The stats you eapouse are biased based on racially motivated judgements and lack of facts. Most Nazi's were white but stats don't include that. Most wars were started by caucasians or by religions buts stats don't look at that. If you take wealth into account (which blacks in America have little to none of due to years of slavery and Jim Crow laws) poverty and giving life experiences like yours is the key factor in what makes a person violent. All those kids who grew up around you suffeted the same if not worse and I'm sure sone found similar solutions or worse ( black and white). But your discount their raising to justify your racust judgement against all black people.

Lets look at it a different way for hundreds of years slaves were surrounded by rape and violence on tne part of their masters. Their identity and culture was stripped from them as they were forbidden to practice it and if caught could be killed. When they were set free all they knew was the behaviors their mostly white masters showed them. Yhey tried to mimic their masters culture but evem then with Jim Crow laws, constant lynchings, and less rights they were exposed to mostly negative and damaging experience. That generation grew up trying to find out who they were and create a cultural identity while teying to fit in woth people who looked down on them, beat, murdered and raped them. The next generation was able to stand up and try to fight dor equality and they suffered racist and violent attacks. As segregation was ending the process took decades and the generations that suffered through it taught there kids ro be strong and fight. But there kids still suffered and still do. Blacks see a culture unwilling to give us a chance to grow. It has only been 5 or 6 generatins since slavery and for some less. Less than 200 years since freedom ans less than 100 since the end of Jim Crow lawa and we are expected to have developed a culture and identity and be on equal footing as whites or other cultures which had of yeaea to build. We are blamed for getting a break brcause our people set back by the injustices of the slavers. No one blames the current generation for slavery but some feel like they are being blamed so some still villify blacks. What most blacks want the current to undersyamd is thay building and identity and culture and familial wealth takes time. We tried mimicking the identity of our former masters and you still did not welcome us so now we are trying to figure out who we are now.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Poverty is the biggest indicator of violence and not race. The stats you eapouse are biased based on racially motivated judgements and lack of facts. Most Nazi's were white but stats don't include that. Most wars were started by caucasians or by religions buts stats don't look at that. If you take wealth into account (which blacks in America have little to none of due to years of slavery and Jim Crow laws) poverty and giving life experiences like yours is the key factor in what makes a person violent. All those kids who grew up around you suffeted the same if not worse and I'm sure sone found similar solutions or worse ( black and white). But your discount their raising to justify your racust judgement against all black people.
> 
> Lets look at it a different way for hundreds of years slaves were surrounded by rape and violence on tne part of their masters. Their identity and culture was stripped from them as they were forbidden to practice it and if caught could be killed. When they were set free all they knew was the behaviors their mostly white masters showed them. Yhey tried to mimic their masters culture but evem then with Jim Crow laws, constant lynchings, and less rights they were exposed to mostly negative and damaging experience. That generation grew up trying to find out who they were and create a cultural identity while teying to fit in woth people who looked down on them, beat, murdered and raped them. The next generation was able to stand up and try to fight dor equality and they suffered racist and violent attacks. As segregation was ending the process took decades and the generations that suffered through it taught there kids ro be strong and fight. But there kids still suffered and still do. Blacks see a culture unwilling to give us a chance to grow. It has only been 5 or 6 generatins since slavery and for some less. Less than 200 years since freedom ans less than 100 since the end of Jim Crow lawa and we are expected to have developed a culture and identity and be on equal footing as whites or other cultures which had of yeaea to build. We are blamed for getting a break brcause our people set back by the injustices of the slavers. No one blames the current generation for slavery but some feel like they are being blamed so some still villify blacks. What most blacks want the current to undersyamd is thay building and identity and culture and familial wealth takes time. We tried mimicking the identity of our former masters and you still did not welcome us so now we are trying to figure out who we are now.


Somebody has too much time on their hands.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Somebody has too much time on their hands.


Lol I was getting AT&T installed. Got nothing but time.But I got to work. Also that post took me 5 minutes at most


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Poverty is the biggest indicator of violence and not race. But your discount their raising to justify your racust judgement against all black people.
> 
> Lets look at it a different way for hundreds of years slaves were surrounded by rape and violence on tne part of their masters.


Don't care about any of that chit. I never owned anyone. My family never owned anyone. Even if my gdaddy DID own someone, I am not responsible for the sins of my father, and I accept no guilt for it.
I look at other ethnic groups that were enslaved: look at how we treated the Chineese, Italian immigrants, Irish.

I only care about being able to walk down the street and not fear for my life BECAUSE I AM WHITE. That is racism.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Don't care about any of that chit. I never owned anyone. My family never owned anyone. Even if my gdaddy DID own someone, I am not responsible for the sins of my father, and I accept no guilt for it.
> I look at other ethnic groups that were enslaved: look at how we treated the Chineese, Italian immigrants, Irish.
> 
> I only care about being able to walk down the street and not fear for my life BECAUSE I AM WHITE. That is racism.


I specifically said no one us blaming the curent generations for slavery if you bothered to read it. But to expect black American people to do what other cultures took thousands of years in less than a 100 is absurd and totally missing how damaging those systems were. Chinese, Irish etc immigrants didn't have their cultural identity stripped from them. They still jad the cultures and history that was always with them. Most black Americans who came from slaves don't evem know what cultures their ancestors practices, etc. Also, when slaves were released many didnt even know about their mother and fathers because they were bred and sold like animals. They had zero identity and werw still trying to find a cohesive outlet. But through the years since slavery many werw denied basic equalities or respecr. That affects your world and how you grow. And many still dont have those opportunitirs or are stuck in impoverished places with no way out


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Again ... just can't get to caring about all that whilst getting my ass beat because I'm white.
> Don't care why. I just know that black people are naturally violent, and need to be watched carefully for signs of them acting to their nature.


Ever think maybe it's your attitude and not because your white.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> I specifically said no one us blaming the curent generations for slavery if you bothered to read it. But to expect black American people to do what other cultures took thousands of years in less than a 100 is absurd and totally missing how damaging those systems were. Chinese, Irish etc immigrants didn't have their cultural identity stripped from them. They still jad the cultures and history that was always with them. Most black Americans who came from slaves don't evem know what cultures their ancestors practices, etc. Also, when slaves were released many didnt even know about their mother and fathers because they were bred and sold like animals. They had zero identity and werw still trying to find a cohesive outlet. But through the years since slavery many werw denied basic equalities or respecr. That affects your world and how you grow. And many still dont have those opportunitirs or are stuck in impoverished places with no way out


Give it a REST!!!!!!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Give it a REST!!!!!!


As someone who has to deal with racial and sexist bias everyday. I would love tp give it a rest. Unfortunately, this is a constant fight for some. I worry everyday about my father and cousin who are targeted everyday because of them being black. I see a cop and fear gor my life. Unfortunately it's not something I have the option of turning off. It's also quite poignant that the one you told to give it a rest to was someone simply fighting so she isn't treated like subhuman bevause of thr color of my skin and not the racist.

As for arguing with the racist driver I am already done. My last post to him was my final one.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Ever think maybe it's your attitude and not because your white.


So you get the last word, Your Majesty?
My attitude is EARNED. The first lessons were delivered when I was a grade school kid - first grade. It has been earned by many beat downs delivered by black bullies. It is a lesson taught to me by many, many racist and violent black people through many decades of living. 
It is earned in blood and bruises. 
Indelibly tattooed, and never to be forgotten.
I may be slow, but I do learn.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> So you get the last word, Your Majesty?
> My attitude is EARNED. The first lessons were delivered when I was a grade school kid - first grade. It has been earned by many beat downs delivered by black bullies. It is a lesson taught to me by many, many racist and violent black people through many decades of living.
> It is earned in blood and bruises.
> Indelibly tattooed, and never to be forgotten.
> I may be slow, but I do learn.


All the bullies in my neighborhood were white? Your point? You lived in a majority black neighborhood, I lived in a majority white neighborhood. Every neighborhood has the same type of bullies but I guess black ones are worse because you said so. And many blacks have suffered generations of ectreme abuses. It's amazing how you dismiss that because they're black.And yes I wad going to let it go, and am. Respond if you want but your ignorance is astounding.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

quicklyd said:


> I'm not in any way involved in this problem, but I heard the situation described below involving a driver who insulted and then kicked out a rider after she responded to his racist statement. Despite the passenger's repeated support requests, Uber has done nothing and said nothing except their typical non-speak form response.
> 
> I'll let the passenger tell the story in her own words:
> 
> ...


I known this topic is old, but it is alive and well and happening in Denver. Reverse discrimination or white bashing. Here is the situation. Any thoughts:

I have lived in Colorado all my life, am retired, uber only nights, have 3400 trips and average a 4.98 rating. I love ubering and love ppl. NO MATTER THIER COLOR.

As a result of gentrification in Denver, a large number of minorities have been run out of the Denver area, over the past 10 years. More specifically, lower income. Now they come into Denver to party at a few select clubs.

I am running into issues, almost every week, with major attitude when I pick up at these clubs. Hostile comments, racial jokes, nasty attitudes etc. Since I do not know the destination prior to accepting it, I am stuck with the trip. If I cancelled every time a request came in from one of these clubs, uber would deactivate me.

Two nights ago I picked up a pax from one of worst of the clubs. 2 males and two females. Within minutes I see a makeup mirror come out and blow being put on the mirror. The male in the front seat told me "-just keep your eyes on the road unless you want a 1 star." I kept my eye on the road and got them home quick.

I am damned if I turn them in and damned if i don't. I hate nobody, but seem to be hated for my COLOR. It seems that i am a victim too.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> Allow me to disagree. Nothing or no one can TURN you racist. You are, or you aren't. And generalizing that a certain group will rob you is definitely racist. Just like saying all of a certain group are racist....


Would it be a racist generalization to suggest that you're more likely to find a KKK member in a white community than a black community?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I hope James comes forward and gives his version of the story.

It sounds to me like he was trying to engage in a conversation that the PASSENGER started and she didn't like what he was saying and made his life so miserable that he had to let her out in the nearest safe place (for those of us in Orlando, he obviously was on 528 E and got off on exit 4 and dropped her at Consulate drive). It was an efficient route and perhaps the safest thing for him to do with a possibly irate passenger.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I known this topic is old, but it is alive and well and happening in Denver. Reverse discrimination or white bashing. Here is the situation. Any thoughts:
> 
> I have lived in Colorado all my life, am retired, uber only nights, have 3400 trips and average a 4.98 rating. I love ubering and love ppl. NO MATTER THIER COLOR.
> 
> ...


Be careful.
A post very similar to this got me booted offa this site about two weeks ago.
IF you defend your race, and IF you are white - you are racist.
You have to hang your head and be ashamed. 
Ask the red headed step child moderator. She'll tell ya.

Shame on you.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Be careful.
> A post very similar to this got me booted offa this site about two weeks ago.
> IF you defend your race, and IF you are white - you are racist.
> You have to hang your head and be ashamed.
> ...


I am not being racist. I am not a racist. I like all ppl and am confused as to how I got caught up in the race game. In would understand if I drove in LA or NYC, but this is Colorado. For God's sake, my best climbing buddy is a Muslim from Saudi and my trainer is a African American. I love good ppl. Getting tossed for my statement would be of no consequence. It were only serve to show more racism. Drive safe.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I known this topic is old, but it is alive and well and happening in Denver. Reverse discrimination or white bashing. Here is the situation. Any thoughts:
> 
> I have lived in Colorado all my life, am retired, uber only nights, have 3400 trips and average a 4.98 rating. I love ubering and love ppl. NO MATTER THIER COLOR.
> 
> ...


Sorry what about passengers doing blow have to do with race. Unless you're implying all your black or mexican passengers are drug addicts? I don't see how they're treating you badly because of your race and not just because they're druggies. The only people I've had talk about hard drugs in my car have been white but I don't blame all white people.

Also sorry but having to live with this all your life and have REAL consequences of racial injustice perpetrated against you or the ones you loves makes it really hard for me to care about your "hurt" feelings. Even though your statement doesn't even talk about any of that.

I worry everyday about my cousin/ practically brother getting shot and killed by the police. i have to tell him not to stand up for his rights and not to step outside when something is going on because he is a young black male. Living in fear everyday really makes it hard for me to care that much. It's wrong of people to make assumptions about people based on race but your comment doesn't even say anything about that.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Sorry what about passengers doing blow have to do with race. Unless you're implying all your black or mexican passengers are drug addicts? I don't see how they're treating you badly because of your race and not just because they're druggies. The only people I've had talk about hard drugs in my car have been white but I don't blame all white people.
> 
> Also sorry but having to live with this all your life and have REAL consequences of racial injustice perpetrated against you or the ones you loves makes it really hard for me to care about your "hurt" feelings. Even though your statement doesn't even talk about any of that.
> 
> I worry everyday about my cousin/ practically brother getting shot and killed by the police. i have to tell him not to stand up for his rights and not to step outside when something is going on because he is a young black male. Living in fear everyday really makes it hard for me to care that much. It's wrong of people to make assumptions about people based on race but your comment doesn't even say anything about that.


As I said in my post. The comments. More specifically statements related to me being white and privileged. Questions such as "why does uber always send crackers"? "I need to know before we go if you voted for Trump. If you did you are not safe. "Got another white boy". Just to name a few.

The comments are inapropriote, racist and in some cases boarding on threatening. The point of the post is that white ppl are victims of racism too. Racism is not reserved for just minorities. The problems are not coming from the Hispanic population. We have a strong Hispanic community and they are some of the nicest ppl you could ever meet. Good tippers too.

As for the blow issue. I don't have issues with drugs in my car, except from two certain bars. Not racism. Just a fact. And I am not assuming anything either. Simply the facts of the situation.

My life is full of all sorts of ppl. My climbing buddy is Muslim and from Saudi, my trainer is AA, one of daughters is married to a fine man from Spain. I am simply not used to racism.

I am sorry that you have to worry about family getting killed. It should not be that way in this nation. I am not going to pretend I understand because I don't. We don't have police issues here. If a person is shot or killed by the PD here it is for a good reason. I hope your family stays safe.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yo


f1zero said:


> Seems to me like the account holder is a racist herself, generalizing all white people


You're the type that only sees racism when it's down to white people but fails to see racism towards other racist. The worst part is when the racism you claim towards whites isn't even actual racism. Complete lack of understanding on the subject.



UberBastid said:


> In 2014 the black population in the USA accounted for 14% of the population, and accounted for almost 28% of the arrests. The FBI stats report that "Black people accounted for most of the arrests for murder (51.3%), robbery (55.9%) and gambling (58.9%). They were also significantly above the average in several other categories: weapons crimes (40.7%), prostitution and commercialized vice (41.8%) and aggravated assault (33.1%).'' Comrade Bernie Sanders reported recently that a black baby born today has a 1 in 3 chance of going to prison.
> 
> Stats go on to say that "African American youth have higher rates of juvenile incarceration and are more likely to be sentenced to adult prison. According to the Sentencing Project even though African American juvenile youth are about 16 percent of the youth population, 37 percent of their cases are moved to criminal court and 58 percent of African American youth are sent to adult prisons.''
> 
> ...


No. You're just as uneducated as the school you went to.



UberBastid said:


> In 2014 the black population in the USA accounted for 14% of the population, and accounted for almost 28% of the arrests. The FBI stats report that "Black people accounted for most of the arrests for murder (51.3%), robbery (55.9%) and gambling (58.9%). They were also significantly above the average in several other categories: weapons crimes (40.7%), prostitution and commercialized vice (41.8%) and aggravated assault (33.1%).'' Comrade Bernie Sanders reported recently that a black baby born today has a 1 in 3 chance of going to prison.
> 
> Stats go on to say that "African American youth have higher rates of juvenile incarceration and are more likely to be sentenced to adult prison. According to the Sentencing Project even though African American juvenile youth are about 16 percent of the youth population, 37 percent of their cases are moved to criminal court and 58 percent of African American youth are sent to adult prisons.''
> 
> ...


LoL , violent ? You're probably just unsubconsciously intimidated by the unmatched superior strength, posture and agility of black men. Didn't mayweather just show you.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Mole said:


> View attachment 132654
> Well these days everyone records misdoings and for the roughy he took maybe uber nav told him to go that way. Like this one they sent to me on a trip.


Unless there was surge on this ride, this looks like a newbie mistake. No way a experienced uber driver would take those routes through the hilly back roads.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

cakoo10 said:


> Yo
> 
> You're the type that only sees racism when it's down to white people but fails to see racism towards other racist. The worst part is when the racism you claim towards whites isn't even actual racism. Complete lack of understanding on the subject.
> 
> ...


It was not my intention to start a war. Racism is a tough subject and there as many opinions as there are ppl in the world.

Presenting facts & statistics will not solve the problem. The problem IS the facts & statistics. Change needs to be made.

Everyone needs to take a step back and think about the right way to treat our fellow man.

Take Care. Drive Safe.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> It was not my intention to start a war. Racism is a tough subject and there as many opinions as there are ppl in the world.
> Presenting facts & statistics will not solve the problem. The problem IS the facts & statistics. Change needs to be made.
> Everyone needs to take a step back and think about the right way to treat our fellow man.
> Take Care. Drive Safe.


Yup, that would solve a lot of problems, just rewrite history. If the facts and statistics don't fit your narrative - change them. 
That's what Joe Stalin did after the communist revolution in Russia in 1912, its what Hitler did in 1938 when he spoke about 'the Jewish problem', and that is what we are doing right now with tearing down statues and rewriting history books. There is even a movement to change the whole 911 story. (Hint: it was our fault.)

Eventually it will happen. US Communists have infiltrated the Democratic party, now they need to shame the older generation into silence. We have too much first hand knowledge and experience; enough to call 'bullshit' when we hear it. They need to call us racists and ignorant and minimize what we have to say. They need to work based on fear and emotions, not facts. And when there are just a few left, they'll jail and isolate. Already well on the way.

Take care comrade, drive safe.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yup, that would solve a lot of problems, just rewrite history. If the facts and statistics don't fit your narrative - change them.
> That's what Joe Stalin did after the communist revolution in Russia in 1912, its what Hitler did in 1938 when he spoke about 'the Jewish problem', and that is what we are doing right now with tearing down statues and rewriting history books. There is even a movement to change the whole 911 story. (Hint: it was our fault.)
> 
> Eventually it will happen. US Communists have infiltrated the Democratic party, now they need to shame the older generation into silence. We have too much first hand knowledge and experience; enough to call 'bullshit' when we hear it. They need to call us racists and ignorant and minimize what we have to say. They need to work based on fear and emotions, not facts. And when there are just a few left, they'll jail and isolate. Already well on the way.
> ...


Honestly, you just can not be that stupid.

Are you honestly making up these non tangible theories to suit your own biases and willfully ignorant agenda on race. Creating a race war out of absolutely nothing. Your reasoning and disillusioned theories are comparatively similar to how the KKK substantiate their hate filled agenda, then again, that's probably because you do succumb to their beliefs.

The conservative movement in this country is an absolute shamble of a joke. No reasoning, no logical sense about anything but to propagate and maliciously mis construe the political agendas of those who fight for their civil liberties and rights under the U.S constitution as "hateful, communist, anti American". American patriotism, is ever so clearly in this day and age in the right wing movement, a greater proudness than the actual own liberties of its citizens. It's no surprise in a country so heavily systematically built on racism. To challenge the state, to question the freedom of the laws is anti-American under US conservatism, specially when it pertains to minorities and their freedoms, because the system was built in your favor. You feel people are changing it because you believe it's no longer in your favor.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

cakoo10 said:


> Honestly, you just can not be that stupid.
> 
> Are you honestly making up these non tangible theories to suit your own biases and willfully ignorant agenda on race. Creating a race war out of absolutely nothing. Your reasoning and disillusioned theories are comparatively similar to how the KKK substantiate their hate filled agenda, then again, that's probably because you do succumb to their beliefs.
> .


See. That is EXACTLY what I posted about. Minimize. Shame. Call names like "stupid" and "racist". Convince me to shut up. I am not creating anything -- I am watching the news. 
I don't belong to KKK, or any other extremist organization. I am not an extremist of any kind. I make observations, and I draw conclusions based on fact, statistics and personal experience.

I believe that you have the right to have, and express your opinion - no matter how much I disagree with it. But, here's the rub: I believe that I have that right too. 
This is one of the GOD given rights (not government given rights) that is spelled out in the Constitution of the United States. Have you read it? Concentrate on the first ten - read it sometime. It's a pretty good read actually,


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> See. That is EXACTLY what I posted about. Minimize. Shame. Call names like "stupid" and "racist". Convince me to shut up. I am not creating anything -- I am watching the news.
> I don't belong to KKK, or any other extremist organization. I am not an extremist of any kind. I make observations, and I draw conclusions based on fact, statistics and personal experience.
> 
> I believe that you have the right to have, and express your opinion - no matter how much I disagree with it. But, here's the rub: I believe that I have that right too.
> This is one of the GOD given rights (not government given rights) that is spelled out in the Constitution of the United States. Have you read it? Concentrate on the first ten - read it sometime. It's a pretty good read actually,


But where are you even getting your news from to summarize your theory ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Maybe you haven't heard about:
* Cal Berkeley silencing dissent by refusing speakers and supporting rioters. I'd never have imagined that. I was actually at the People's Park riots in Berkeley, I believe it was 1968, where students demonstrated for the RIGHT to speak freely. Now, they shout down a different perspective, no diversity allowed there. Sad. No dissent. 
* The lefts distortion that Republicans are racist. Lincoln was a Republican. When the civil rights act was enacted in late 60's virtually ALL of the Democrat governors and mayors were against it, and actively set their police forces on protestors. 
* Black Lives Matter believes that only black lives matter. Mine doesn't. Because I am white, I am racist. 
* The alt-left is starting to insist that the George Washington monuments, and name even, be struck from our history. The father of our nation. 
* The alt-left is starting to insist that the National Anthem be erased from history as it is racist. 
* The first person arrested at the beginning of the Durham riots was picked up right after a press conference held by The World Workers Party, a Marxist organization that stuck with the Soviets during their Checlosovakia invasion in 1968 and the Hungarian occupation in 1953. Lately they've been defending N. Korea. 

I am reminded of the Orwell book, "1984" where one of the characters noted that "every book has been rewritten, every picture repainted, every statue and street and park has been renamed. And that process goes on, day by day. History has stopped." 
I know that's what you want comrade, but I and others will resist you.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

quicklyd said:


> I'm not in any way involved in this problem, but I heard the situation described below involving a driver who insulted and then kicked out a rider after she responded to his racist statement. Despite the passenger's repeated support requests, Uber has done nothing and said nothing except their typical non-speak form response.
> 
> I'll let the passenger tell the story in her own words:
> 
> ...


I say she lies. B.s. story


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I say she lies. B.s. story


Yea, it doesn't sound right to me either, but ....
even if it is true, its not me. I didn't do that. I don't share in that drivers views. I do NOT accept any responsibility for his beliefs EVEN IF we share the same skin color.

If, however, he is representing Uber, and Uber objects to his comments to the point of deactivating, I can agree with that. When I'm Ubering I have no political opinions at all. None. Religious either. But, if you want me to turn the ap off, and buy me a beer at that bar over there -- well, NOW we can talk.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Since I unwittingly started this crap-storm, i think I should try and end it.

We have been pitted against each other by powers we barely know. The one worlder's, Soros's, Clinton's, Chaney's etc. A race war would reduce populations and validate Marshall Law. The best way to take control of the masses and circumvent our constitution.

That said. In complete reality......a race war would not end well for minorities. To avoid this we the common ppl must rise about our prejudices and start working towards a peaceful resolution. Otherwise, the end game will not be pretty.

Drive safe.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Agree.
Read the above post again.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> That said. In complete reality......a race war would not end well for minorities. .
> 
> Drive safe.


O.O No it won't end well for the CURRENT majority.

"Babies of color now outnumber non-Hispanic white babies (1 year or younger), according to new estimates from the U.S. Census Bureau"

http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/07/01/484325664/babies-of-color-are-now-the-majority-census-says


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe you haven't heard about:
> * Cal Berkeley silencing dissent by refusing speakers and supporting rioters. I'd never have imagined that. I was actually at the People's Park riots in Berkeley, I believe it was 1968, where students demonstrated for the RIGHT to speak freely. Now, they shout down a different perspective, no diversity allowed there. Sad. No dissent.
> * The lefts distortion that Republicans are racist. Lincoln was a Republican. When the civil rights act was enacted in late 60's virtually ALL of the Democrat governors and mayors were against it, and actively set their police forces on protestors.
> * Black Lives Matter believes that only black lives matter. Mine doesn't. Because I am white, I am racist.
> ...


Orwells quote is HIGHLY subjective .... it's not indicative to every event that brings change. You are misconstruing social theories and applying them emotively to current events with unjust reasoning. Bringing down statues that represent oppression and years of systematic brutality and slavery is only right and just, Those who see it as a symbol of patriotism, should really review what the foundations of their country was truly built on. Constitutions, and legislations aside, the hard fact is that African Americans built this country from the ground up with their blood, sweat, tears and death, through hundreds of years of solid labor and hard graft to have not a single inch of that wealth that it produced even given in their favor. You have already stated in your previous responses in this thread that you do not give a damn or acknowledge the inhumane plight given to African Americans. It's disgraceful that you recognize the effort of your slave masters and think they should remain praised, but do not acknowledge the suffering that was suffered by the people under them. Willfully ignorant and hateful. If this was the 1960's, you would be right there protesting that the civil rights act as unconstitutional just like your ancestors. People like you honestly make me sick.



empresstabitha said:


> O.O No it won't end well for the CURRENT majority.
> 
> "Babies of color now outnumber non-Hispanic white babies (1 year or younger), according to new estimates from the U.S. Census Bureau"
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/07/01/484325664/babies-of-color-are-now-the-majority-census-says


Oh please, even if you mixed white people with people of color, the off spring always comes out a stronger resemblance of the minority, so either way, white people are kinda up sh*t creek if you're trying to save your race because your genes aren't even strong enough to take over another race the same way black people can. That's probably why they make such a fuss about immigration lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

yes, the US is an evil empire. 
evil.
we need to tear it down, and rebuild it. 
kinda like Venezuela
Cuba
those regimes are very good to their citizens

I'm surprised I haven't been booted because of this thread.
Am I the only one that loves my country here?
Or am I the only one that has the guts to defend her.

Anyone?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

quicklyd said:


> I'm not in any way involved in this problem, but I heard the situation described below involving a driver who insulted and then kicked out a rider after she responded to his racist statement. Despite the passenger's repeated support requests, Uber has done nothing and said nothing except their typical non-speak form response.
> 
> I'll let the passenger tell the story in her own words:
> 
> ...


With "up front pricing", the pax didn't pay anything extra. Uber drops the hammer on any hint of racism. So I'm going to assume the pax is lying to get out of paying a large fare.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello.....

Reading these postings are making me dizzy. If anyone believes that in the end minorities will pravail as the primary race, they are doing blow in the back of my car. 

There are less than 200 ppl in the world, that completely control the outcome of this world. They are all a version of white. Minorities, in their minds, are inferior. The "one race" goal never went away after Hitler......it just changed it's spots. 

Those in control are banking on race wars to destabilize certain nations and to reduce the surplus population. If we continue to fight amongst each other, all we are doing is feeding into the plan. Remember, physical power is no match for intellectual power. 

Our nation has already approved the killing a black men, so long as the black man is breaking the law in some form or fashion and shows aggression or perceived aggression. In response the black population turns to more violence via protests, setting fires and destroying their own neighborhood's. Thus, the police have more opportunities to arrest and kill more black men. Have you noticed that after the dust has cleared, cops are NOT going to jail?

The black man is feeding into the program instead of trying to change it.

The Caucasian populous has been fooled into believing that minorities are a threat to our way of life. Thus we have deprived minorities of education's, equal voices and fair representation in this country and many others. We are programmed to cross the street when approaching a black man. Why? In the same vein, minorities have been programmed to hate Caucasians. Why? 

Taken from their native land and dropped in a new land, only to be enslaved, would piss off anyone. Then a ray of sunshine....the end of slavery. YEA! Oops. Not so fast. They were free but hardly able to survive in the white man's world. This might explain some of the anger and animosity toward the white man and the establishment.

The mistakes of the past are sad and unfair. BUT, this is the here and now. Early in this thread a plithera of statistics were quoted by UBERBASTED. I checked into those numbers and they are accurate. The ppl of today simply cannot and should not have to atone for the actions of our predecessors. BUT We should not repeat them.

We cannot excuse the actions of a race solely because they were unfairly treated in the past. The logical, moral, intelegent and proper solution to this problem is to STOP acting like children......the minorities need to modify their behavior.....the Caucasians need to modify their attitudes and start working together.

I modified by attitude in my situation. I could have easily stopped a PD and sent the whole group to jail. One less problem on our streets. But that would only add more numbers to the statistics. I was professional and conducted myself in a kind manner. 

My riders should have modified their behavior and not:

Get in my car and whip out blow.
Get in my car and complain because a "cracker " picked them up.
Get aggressive towards me in my car.
Get in my car and ask who I voted for and immediately answer their own question....Trump. Then spend 8 minutes slamming the white race. 

I did my part to be a good person. I expect the same from others. No matter what color they are.......

Hope everyone had a good holiday and drive safe.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Everyone knows Florida/South has a racist problem. Been to Miami once and I first hand witnessed a store clerk accusing a black women and her child of trying to steal sunglasses and saying "We know how you people are!" in a condescending tone. (clerk was not white though)


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't do racial profiling.....I do ACTUAL profiling...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Everyone knows Florida/South has a racist problem. Been to Miami once and I first hand witnessed a store clerk accusing a black women and her child of trying to sunglasses and saying "We know how you people are!" in a condescending tone. (clerk was not white though)


Denver went thru a period, ending about 8 years ago, when whites and minorities clashed. Denver's answer was gentrification. All most all of what used to be ghetto was bought out, refurbished and priced out of reach of the minorities. The one remaining area is slated for condemnation in the next year. In other words they ran out the poor minorities. Many left state and the rest moved east to an area of Aurora. Way out of sight of the now upscale Denver. The minorities with means stayed, bought and co-exsist very well.

Then those that went to Aurora started coming to Denver for The night life. A few "black" night clubs popped up. I guess this was not in the game plan. So the city installed camera's all over downtown. Photos of those that Denver did not want around were given to the PD and watched like a hawk. One mistake and they were arrested. And the "black" clubs were and still are being monitored very very closely. Funny thing......Denver's PD chief and mayor is black......figure that one out.

I am not sure that gentrification is fair or just.....


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Massachusetts is pretty educated and people are accepting for the most part here. Especially in Greater Boston... when you get into the burbs its another story. I mean growing up in a city right next to Boston it was mainly white (6o%) than you had minorities like hispanic/Asians. Everyone stuck to their own for the most part, and fights happened in school. I wouldn't say they were racially motivated but hanging with the white guys they did say bad things but I wouldn't call that racist. But than there was a group of kids who started a Nazi click (10-12 guys) and pushed their agenda until cops put a stop to that real quick. It was more of a young and dumb choice, probably got influenced from American history X. Everyone loved that movie when it came out lol. I mean culturally differences is what sets everyone apart and the lack of mingling... but it is changing especially when immigrants are turning into Americans where as their kids are fluent and just settle well and such that helps.


----------

